# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  ابهامی عجیب از "آیت بی غم" (شرکت کننده خنداننده شو)

## GOD LIKE

سلام. دوستان در مسابقه ی خنداننده شو که در برنامه خندوانه پخش شد، یکی از شرکت کننده ها آیت بی غم بود. آیت دانشجوی دندان پزشکی دانشگاه شهید بهشتی تهرانه. 

آیت بی غم در یکی از پست های اینستا گرامیش گفته: والا یه دودوتا چارتا کردم، شک من به یقین تبدیل شد که قرار نیست توی قبرستون دندونپزشکی شهید بهشتی، اتفاق خارق العاده و عجیبی برام پیش بیاد که حتی اگر احتمال کوچیکی هم می دادم، با فونت کلفت تو بیوی پیجم می زدم: اس بی ام یو(shahid beheshti medical university)
با این حال تضمینی هم نیست که در بیرون این گورستان هم روزهای درخشانی در پیش باشه. ولی قطع به یقین تو اینجا خبری نیست...

حالا سوال اینه که چرا و چطور؟ در حالی که توی جایگاهی قرار داره که آرزوی هزاران نفره. تصورات ما از رشته و دانشگاه اشتباهه یا اون خودشو لوس کرده؟
خواهشا کسایی که خودشون در این رشته تحصیل میکنن رو تگ کنید تا نظر اونارو هم بدونیم.

پ.ن:
آدرس پست اینستاگرامی: https://www.instagram.com/p/BccZzHxH...-by=ayatbigham

----------


## Kim00700

خب ارزوی هزاران نفره برای چی ؟ اکثرا پول ....صدها نفر ممکنه وارد این رشته بشند و علاقه ای نداشته باشند اما چون اسمش پزشکیه ...چون درآمدش خوبه ...و همین کلیشه ها ....یه پزشک و کارهای روتین همیشگی ..نمیخوام به کار پزشک ها و شغلشون خدایی نکرده توهین کنم اما اگه آیت رها کنه و بره ممکنه خوشحال تر باشه ...ممکنه راه ها و پیشرفت ها و به مراتب جایگاه بهتری نصیبش بشه ...اگه هم نشه حداقل خوشحاله ..من هم اگر جای آیت بی غم بودم همین کار رو میکردم ...

----------


## M.javaddd

تصوراتی که دارید از یه رشته و وضعیتش زمین تا آسمون با واقعیت فرق داره...برا همینه یه عمری همه عالم میگن برید دنبال علاقتون...

----------


## GOD LIKE

> تصوراتی که دارید از یه رشته و وضعیتش زمین تا آسمون با واقعیت فرق داره...برا همینه یه عمری همه عالم میگن برید دنبال علاقتون...


چرا تصوراتمون زمین تا آسمون فرق داره؟آخه زمین تا آسمون؟  :Yahoo (1):  
خب ماهم شنیدیم و دیدیم از خودمون که در نیاوردیم وضعیت این رشته هارو. ضمنا بنظر شما اگه بری دنبال رشته مورد علاقت و بعدش بیکاری و بدبختی بکشی احساس خوشبختی میاره؟

----------


## M.javaddd

> چرا تصوراتمون زمین تا آسمون فرق داره؟آخه زمین تا آسمون؟  
> خب ماهم شنیدیم و دیدیم از خودمون که در نیاوردیم وضعیت این رشته هارو. ضمنا بنظر شما اگه بری دنبال رشته مورد علاقت و بعدش بیکاری و بدبختی بکشی احساس خوشبختی میاره؟


زمین تا آسمون به خاطر اینکه پزشکی اون مدینه فاضله ای نیست که ساختن....کسی که میره پزشکی، بهترین روزای جوونیش رو فدا میکنه، دورانی که خیلیا در حال عشق و حالن...اگه کسی به خاطر پولش بخواد بره دنبال یه کاری، حتما افسرده خواهد شد و خواهد باخت...
مثال میزنم برات، الان رضا رشیدپور یا عادل فردوسی پور یا پرویز پرستویی، اینا به خاطر پول و حرف مردم زدن پزشکی؟ اصن اگه هم میرفتن اینقدر الان مشهور و خوشبخت میشدن؟ قطعا نه...اینا رفتن دنبال علاقشون و با علاقه و استعدادشون به همه چی رسیدن....شاید یه کم شعاری شده باشه حرفام ولی واقعیت اینه

----------


## Django

> تصوراتی که دارید از یه رشته و وضعیتش زمین تا آسمون با واقعیت فرق داره...برا همینه یه عمری همه عالم میگن برید دنبال علاقتون...


دقیقا اومدم پایین همینو بگم!  :Yahoo (4): 

ایها الناس برید دنبال علاقه. فقط علاقه مهمه. به خدا بقیه چیزا خودش میاد...




> چرا تصوراتمون زمین تا آسمون فرق داره؟آخه زمین تا آسمون؟


[quote=god like;1353271] :Yahoo (1): 


چون خواسته آدم ها از زندگی متفاوته... یا ممکنه تو طول زمان تغییر کنه
آیت بی غم آدم درون گرای با دانشی بود. نمیدونیم خواسته ش از زندگی چیه که دندان پزشکی بهشتی نیاز هاشو ارضا نکرده...

----------


## Alegzander

> زمین تا آسمون به خاطر اینکه پزشکی اون مدینه فاضله ای نیست که ساختن....کسی که میره پزشکی، _بهترین روزای جوونیش رو فدا میکنه_، دورانی که خیلیا در حال عشق و حالن...اگه کسی به خاطر پولش بخواد بره دنبال یه کاری، حتما افسرده خواهد شد و خواهد باخت...
> مثال میزنم برات، الان رضا رشیدپور یا عادل فردوسی پور یا پرویز پرستویی، اینا به خاطر پول و حرف مردم زدن پزشکی؟ اصن اگه هم میرفتن اینقدر الان مشهور و خوشبخت میشدن؟ قطعا نه...اینا رفتن دنبال علاقشون و با علاقه و استعدادشون به همه چی رسیدن....شاید یه کم شعاری شده باشه حرفام ولی واقعیت اینه


الان من و تو جوون حساب میشیم و تو بهترین روزای زندگیمون هستیم.آیا واقعا عشق و حال داری میکنی؟آیا اون بیرون،به دور از فضای پزشکی و درس و کنکور،چیزه خیلییی باحالی وجود داره؟
آیا اونی که نمیره پزشکی و مثلا میره مهندسی مکانیک داره عشق و حال میکنه؟!
واقعا تو ایران تو واسه یه جوون میتونی عشق و حالی تصور کنی؟مگر اینکه خرپول باشی!

----------


## GOD LIKE

> الان من و تو جوون حساب میشیم و تو بهترین روزای زندگیمون هستیم.آیا واقعا عشق و حال داری میکنی؟آیا اون بیرون،به دور از فضای پزشکی و درس و کنکور،چیزه خیلییی باحالی وجود داره؟
> آیا اونی که نمیره پزشکی و مثلا میره مهندسی مکانیک داره عشق و حال میکنه؟!
> واقعا تو ایران تو واسه یه جوون میتونی عشق و حالی تصور کنی؟مگر اینکه خرپول باشی!


کاملا منطقی

----------


## GOD LIKE

[QUOTE=andrea1990;1353275]دقیقا اومدم پایین همینو بگم!  :Yahoo (4): 

ایها الناس برید دنبال علاقه. فقط علاقه مهمه. به خدا بقیه چیزا خودش میاد...




> چون خواسته آدم ها از زندگی متفاوته... یا ممکنه تو طول زمان تغییر کنه
> آیت بی غم آدم درون گرای با دانشی بود. نمیدونیم خواسته ش از زندگی چیه که دندان پزشکی بهشتی نیاز هاشو ارضا نکرده...



میشه اینکه بریم دنبال علاقه بقیه چیزا خودش میاد رو توضیح بدین؟ این فقط یه جمله احساسیه و در دنیای واقعی همیشه کاربردی نیست

----------


## M.javaddd

> الان من و تو جوون حساب میشیم و تو بهترین روزای زندگیمون هستیم.آیا واقعا عشق و حال داری میکنی؟آیا اون بیرون،به دور از فضای پزشکی و درس و کنکور،چیزه خیلییی باحالی وجود داره؟
> آیا اونی که نمیره پزشکی و مثلا میره مهندسی مکانیک داره عشق و حال میکنه؟!
> واقعا تو ایران تو واسه یه جوون میتونی عشق و حالی تصور کنی؟مگر اینکه خرپول باشی!


تا دیدت به عشق و حال چی باشه...هر جای دنیا که باشی برای تفریح و زندگی خوب باید پولدار باشی...
من بطور کلی و درمورد تحصیلات عالی و دانشگاه این نظر رو دادم، کسی که میخواد رشته خوب، توی دانشگاه خوب درس بخونه باید قید جوونیش رو بزنه...اصولا هر کسی که میخواد انسان بزرگی بشه باید این کار رو بکنه...اما مهم اینه که این سختی که داری میکشی با علاقه و عشق هست، با آرمان و آرزوت هست یا نه...اگه نه، بسیار سخت خواهد گذشت و اینجاست که جوونیت رو تلف کردی....وگرنه اگه علاقه داشته باشی به پزشکی، نه تنها عمرت رو تلف نکردی بلکه بهترین استفاده از عمرت رو کردی....کسی که به  مکانیک علاقه داره، و میره مکانیک شریف میخونه، هیچ عشق و لذتی بالاتر از این براش نیست...قطعا کسی که از روی *جبر محیطی* مثلا میره رشته برق میخونه،رشته ای که توی دنیا درصد کمی از نخبه ها جذب اون میشن، نه تنها هیچ لذتی از دوران فوق العاده دانشگاهش نمیبره، بلکه احساس بدی هم داره..این در مورد همه رشته ها صادقه نه تنها پزشکی....
یه کم وسعت دیدمون رو باید بالا ببریم...

----------


## GOD LIKE

> تا دیدت به عشق و حال چی باشه...هر جای دنیا که باشی برای تفریح و زندگی خوب باید پولدار باشی...
> من بطور کلی و درمورد تحصیلات عالی و دانشگاه این نظر رو دادم، کسی که میخواد رشته خوب، توی دانشگاه خوب درس بخونه باید قید جوونیش رو بزنه...اصولا هر کسی که میخواد انسان بزرگی بشه باید این کار رو بکنه...اما مهم اینه که این سختی که داری میکشی با علاقه و عشق هست، با آرمان و آرزوت هست یا نه...اگه نه، بسیار سخت خواهد گذشت و اینجاست که جوونیت رو تلف کردی....وگرنه اگه علاقه داشته باشی به پزشکی، نه تنها عمرت رو تلف نکردی بلکه بهترین استفاده از عمرت رو کردی....کسی که به  مکانیک علاقه داره، و میره مکانیک شریف میخونه، هیچ عشق و لذتی بالاتر از این براش نیست...قطعا کسی که از روی *جبر محیطی* مثلا میره رشته برق میخونه،رشته ای که توی دنیا درصد کمی از نخبه ها جذب اون میشن، نه تنها هیچ لذتی از دوران فوق العاده دانشگاهش نمیبره، بلکه احساس بدی هم داره..این در مورد همه رشته ها صادقه نه تنها پزشکی....
> یه کم وسعت دیدمون رو باید بالا ببریم...


عالی بود. کاملا واضحه کسی که بعد از فارغ التحصیلی حتی از انجام کارش کراهت داشته باشه هم جوونیشو تو دانشگاه تلف کرده و هم در بازار کار موفق نخواهد بود

----------


## Django

> میشه اینکه بریم دنبال علاقه بقیه چیزا خودش میاد رو توضیح بدین؟ این فقط یه جمله احساسیه و در دنیای واقعی همیشه کاربردی نیست




این جمله احساسی نیست. در جواب سوالت هم کلی کتاب درباره موفقیت از راه علاقه و پشتکار تو مسیر نوشته شده. در جمله نمی گنجه... تجربه عمر خیلی ها بوده.
منظورت از دنیای واقعی  همین دنیا پر از آدمای شکست خورده و داغونه که به هیچ جا نرسیدن!؟
شما رفتگر باش ولی عاشق شغلت باش. اگه بقیه چیزا خودش جور نشد بیا هرچی خواستی به من بگو...

----------


## GOD LIKE

> این جمله احساسی نیست. در جواب سوالت هم کلی کتاب درباره موفقیت از راه علاقه و پشتکار تو مسیر نوشته شده. در جمله نمی گنجه... تجربه عمر خیلی ها بوده.
> منظورت از دنیای واقعی  همین دنیا پر از آدمای شکست خورده و داغونه که به هیچ جا نرسیدن!؟
> شما رفتگر باش ولی عاشق شغلت باش. اگه بقیه چیزا خودش جور نشد بیا هرچی خواستی به من بگو...


با احترام کامل به نظر شما، بعید میدونم در شغل اگه فقط علاقه ملاک باشه بشه موفق شد. یه موقع طرف هم استعدادشو داره هم شرایط عالیه هم علاقه داره که اون موقع بله. ولی بدون فاکتور های استعداد و شرایط و... و میشه موفق شد؟ بعیده. مثال یه علاقه مند به فوتبالیست شدن رو در نظر بگیر که عاشق فوتباله ولی استعداد کافی نداره. آیا موفق میشه به آرزوهای بزرگش برسه؟! خیر(البته در مثالم جامعه فوتبال رو بدون دست های پشت پرده در نظر بگیر).
توی تمام کتاب هایی که در این زمینه خوندم گفتن برو دنبال علاقت چون در نهایت شغلتو دوست داری و تحمل سختی های راه راحت میشه ولی نگفتن همه چی برات جور میشه. معروف ترین کتاب در این زمینه کتاب آخرین راز شاد زیستن اندرو متیوسه که حتما میشناسی که شعارشم اینه که پیرو قلب خودت باش. و اتفاقا دیدی که گفته اکثرا با دنبال کردن شغل مورد علاقت سختی های بیشتری رو به جون میخری و خیلی چیزا رو از دست میدی. البته که اگه معیار اصلی فقط راحت بودن با شغل و خوشحالی هنگام انجام شغلت باشه و به مسائل دیگه اهمیت زیادی ندی، حرف شما کاملا درسته.

----------


## Adolf_Hitler

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط GOD LIKE


با احترام کامل به نظر شما، بعید میدونم در شغل اگه فقط علاقه ملاک باشه بشه موفق شد. یه موقع طرف هم استعدادشو داره هم شرایط عالیه هم علاقه داره که اون موقع بله. ولی بدون فاکتور های استعداد و شرایط و... و میشه موفق شد؟ بعیده. مثال یه علاقه مند به فوتبالیست شدن رو در نظر بگیر که عاشق فوتباله ولی استعداد کافی نداره. آیا موفق میشه به آرزوهای بزرگش برسه؟! خیر(البته در مثالم جامعه فوتبال رو بدون دست های پشت پرده در نظر بگیر).
توی تمام کتاب هایی که در این زمینه خوندم گفتن برو دنبال علاقت چون در نهایت شغلتو دوست داری و تحمل سختی های راه راحت میشه ولی نگفتن همه چی برات جور میشه. معروف ترین کتاب در این زمینه کتاب آخرین راز شاد زیستن اندرو متیوسه که حتما میشناسی که شعارشم اینه که پیرو قلب خودت باش. و اتفاقا دیدی که گفته اکثرا با دنبال کردن شغل مورد علاقت سختی های بیشتری رو به جون میخری و خیلی چیزا رو از دست میدی. البته که اگه معیار اصلی فقط راحت بودن با شغل و خوشحالی هنگام انجام شغلت باشه و به مسائل دیگه اهمیت زیادی ندی، حرف شما کاملا درسته.


علاقه به شغل و رشته تضمین کننده موفقیت نیست
اما عدم علاقه به رشته و شغل قطعا موجب شکست میشه
مشکل اینجاست که شما فکر میکنید قبولی در پزشکی یا دندون انتهای کار هستش
اما تازه ابتدای کاره و دنیایی از اتفاقات ریز و درشت در انتظارتون هست که شاید هیچ وقت تصورش رو نمیکردید
این میشه دلیل همون حرف آیت بی غم در اولین پست این تاپیک
*

----------


## marzie_

آیت هم از اون دسته از آدم های باهوشه که تا دیدن درسش تو مدرسه خوبه ی اتیکت بهش خورده که برو پزشکی وگرنه حیف میشی مثل خیلیا بدون اینکه بخواد فکر کنه به چی علاقه داره ولی خداییش استندآپ هاش خوب بود چرا بعضیا میگفتن بیمزست؟ :Yahoo (94):

----------


## arweenn

تموم کنید این بازیا رو
درستونو بخونید
مگه قراره چه اتفاقی بیفته؟دوباره بیگ بنگ رخ بده؟این هم یه رشتس مثل بقیه رشته ها
یکی دوسش داره یا هدفی ازش داره تلاش می کنه بهش برسه 
این حرفای ناامید کننده چیه
منظورم استارتر نیس
کلا حرفایی هس که باعث می شه سطح انتظارات ادما الکی بالا بره

----------


## GOD LIKE

> *
> علاقه به شغل و رشته تضمین کننده موفقیت نیست
> اما عدم علاقه به رشته و شغل قطعا موجب شکست میشه
> مشکل اینجاست که شما فکر میکنید قبولی در پزشکی یا دندون انتهای کار هستش
> اما تازه ابتدای کاره و دنیایی از اتفاقات ریز و درشت در انتظارتون هست که شاید هیچ وقت تصورش رو نمیکردید
> این میشه دلیل همون حرف آیت بی غم در اولین پست این تاپیک
> *


منم همینطوری که شما گفتید فکر میکنم. اشتباه قضاوت نکنید.
فقط اینکه شما فکر میکنید آیت علاقه مند به دندون پزشکی نیست که از اتفاقات به قول شما ریز و درشت پیش اومده جوش آورده؟

----------


## Delgir

قبرستون دندون پزشکی شهید بهشتی؟
رو دست صادق هدایت زده آیت  :Yahoo (76): 
تا دلت بخاد میتونی ** ناله های الکی بشنوی
علاقه نداشتن یه چیز دیگس ناله الکی کردن یه چی دیگه

----------


## Alir3zaa

ایشون بیشتر بهش میخوره آیت "با غم" باشه تا آیت "بی غم"  :Yahoo (39):

----------

